# [SOLVED] No sound, only clicking noise...



## subkid (Mar 10, 2008)

Good Afternoon,

Okay, check this out. I have an HP Pavilion DV6625 Entertainment PC Laptop running Vista 32-bit. 

Now last night I plugged my record player into the line-in jack of my laptop via a 3.5mm to Y-split RCA cable. Using Audacity, I was attempting to transfer my Michael Jackson "Thriller" Album to digital. :jackson: I set up the options menu to play the song through my laptop speakers while the program recorded it in real time. I clicked "record" and lowered the needle to the vinyl. As soon as the song started, the wave-sign spiked and then flat lined, :4-reaper: even though the record was still playing. 

Now there is no sound at all, except a constant clicking noise. :upset: I've plugged earbuds into the jack and played a movie clip, as well as a music file and nothing. :4-dontkno No sound coming from the earphone jack or the speakers when the earbuds are disconnected from the jack.

So my question is; Did I burn up my audio card? :4-zap: Thanks, in advance, for your assistance in this matter.

Dan


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No sound, only clicking noise...*

Sounds like a chipset failure.

What is the device status in Device Manager?


----------



## subkid (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: No sound, only clicking noise...*



Dogg said:


> Sounds like a chipset failure.
> 
> What is the device status in Device Manager?


I'm glad you asked...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No sound, only clicking noise...*

Try updating/reinstalling the audio drivers. You can get them from the HP website.


----------



## subkid (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: No sound, only clicking noise...*

Did it....still same problem.

It worked fine until I plugged the record player in, and then nothing...no sound from earphone jack, no sound from speakers. :SHOCKED:


----------



## fishpower (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: No sound, only clicking noise...*

it sounds that you have something wrong with the card.. that's not good.


----------



## subkid (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: No sound, only clicking noise...*

That's what I figured. I was looking for either confirmation or an easier fix. $17 and I have a new one on the way. We will see if it fixes the problem.

Dan


----------



## subkid (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: No sound, only clicking noise...*

Okay I got my sound card in the mail, only it wasn't a sound card; it was an S-video card. :upset:

It's a reasonable mistake because they....um....look nothing alike?

Anyway I contacted the website and they had attached the wrong item number to part in the warehouse, however upon figuring that out, they realized that they didn't have that specific sound card in stock, nor were they going to get one. So back to the drawing board. I will keep you updated on my progress.

Dan


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No sound, only clicking noise...*

Deal with a reputable vendor: Newegg.com - Sound Cards, Sound Blaster Cards, Creative Sound Cards, Computer Sound Cards, Audigy Sound Cards, M Audio Sound Cards


----------



## subkid (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: No sound, only clicking noise...*

Received my sound card today. I should be replacing it this weekend. I will keep you updated. Wish me luck... :wavey:


----------



## subkid (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: No sound, only clicking noise...*

Okay I replaced the sound card and still nothing but clicking. I believe my speakers are blown, but it confuses me as to why no sound comes from the earphone jacks. The only thing that I can guess is that somehow there is a feedback that when you plug earphones into the jack, it feeds the sound back from the speaker bar to the jack. Anyway I've ordered a speaker bar and it should be here in a few days.


----------



## subkid (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: No sound, only clicking noise...*

Hi everyone,

Sorry it's taken me so long to get back, but I have been working on a fix. Here's my update. 

First I replaced the speaker bar, but that didn't work. I still had the same clicking noise.

Working back from there, I noticed that the power button card was connected to the speaker bar, as well as the sound card, so I replaced that card. No fixy fixy.

Seeing as how I had replaced all the accessory cards, I found an inexpensive motherboard and replaced that. 

Ta Da!!! We have sound. Well that's it. Thanks for following my progress.

Dan


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: No sound, only clicking noise...*

Hi subkid :wave:

What output from your record-deck are you using? If it's the 'Phono-Out' that you'd normally plug into your amplifier, then the signal isn't strong enough - You need to hook it into an amp, then use the 'Line-Out' to your PC's 'Line-In'.


----------



## subkid (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: No sound, only clicking noise...*

Hi Werebo :wave:

The problem wasn't getting the sound from my record deck to the computer...it was too much sound. It blew my motherboard when I plugged it in and started to record 

Problems solved now. Thanks

Dan


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: No sound, only clicking noise...*

Aahhh, righto - Glad you got it sorted :grin:

If you've finished with this thread, you can mark it <solved> from the 'Thread Tools' at the top o' the page :wink:


----------

